# Etsy shipping question



## Bigmoose (Nov 8, 2008)

Greetings,

     I am thinking of starting to sell on Etsy but have a question on something I don't understand.  I see several who may charge say $1.50 to ship a bar of soap and then it says behind that price ".75 if shipped with another item".   My question is this, does the shopping cart pick up on this and do it automatically or do you have to mess with refunding the customer?  I thank you for your guideance.

     Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 8, 2008)

The cart adds it correctly. The only time Irefund money is if shipping is less than I estimated or if I am able to use a flat rate box.


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Tabitha.  You are a big help as always.

Bruce


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 8, 2008)

Bruce you can set the second, third, or whatever item after the first item as reduced shipping for those items.  For example, I may charge $10 to ship the first mold someone buys from me, but if they want 2 or 3 shipped at the same time in the same box, I can ship for less cost so I pass that on to the buyer. I may charge only $7.00 for each additional mold ordered at that time. :wink: 

Paul


----------

